# Any updates on CHOWDER?



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wondering how CHOWDER is doing? 
What happened to the breeder, etc.

Pixie


----------



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

I thought I'd bump this up cause I read that thread and I was curious about updates too.


----------



## chowderthehedie (Sep 5, 2008)

I was about to post an update and I saw this thread so I will post it here.
Frisco animal Control is building a case against the breeder I got Chowder from and I expect him to be taken to court.
Chowder is doing great. She is getting fur, her eyes have opened and she has teeth. Her color has become more pronounced and surprise she is a pinto. She will be coming home in two to three weeks


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

WhooHoo! So glad to hear Chowder is doing better and getting the much needed 'motherly' care from her adoptive mom. I hope they fine the heck out of that breeder in court. Keep us updated and post pictures whenever possible.

Pixie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay! That's wonderful news all round.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Fantastic news. 

I'm so glad Chowder is doing well!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats great news! She looks so cute in that pic!


----------



## lmsoft (Sep 9, 2008)

Good to hear she's doing well! She looks adorable!


----------

